# cheshire show bragg!!



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Had a really good dat today at the cheshire show, It was lovely to meet you elaine (fireblade) your cats are gorgeous.

Tricky got 1st in his open but had his pc withheld, so was a bit dissapointed, he didnt enjoy the day at all so ive decided to retire him now.

Lulu did brilliantly, she got 1st ,bob, 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the sides, 1st in the club class ......

........And BEST OF VARIETY BRITISH KITTEN!!!

Iam absolutly over the moon, its still not sunk in yet.

Well done to all who were there, xxx


















Sorry the pics arent too good, i forgot my camera


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

well done Jen and your fur babies!

Where in Cheshire was the show?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Its was at the epic stadium, ellesmere port


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Well one Lulu - I wanted to do this but couldn't get a schedule for love nor money 

She looks a cracking size Jen - will you be at the Supreme? would be nice to meet a local breeder


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Soupie said:


> Well one Lulu - I wanted to do this but couldn't get a schedule for love nor money
> 
> She looks a cracking size Jen - will you be at the Supreme? would be nice to meet a local breeder


Thanks soupie, everyone comments on her size, she is only 6.5 months old and already a big girl, she gets it from her dad i think.

Ill be at the supreme, pm me and ill come and find you. Are you taking your selkirks?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Thanks soupie, everyone comments on her size, she is only 6.5 months old and already a big girl, she gets it from her dad i think.
> 
> Ill be at the supreme, pm me and ill come and find you. Are you taking your selkirks?


Yep kitten and one of the neuter boys - other one hated the PA last year! will pm my pen numbers when we get them


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Okey dokey, best of luck x


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwww jen well done hun !!! woooohooooooooooo looked forward to seein you at the supreme  xxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> awwwww jen well done hun !!! woooohooooooooooo looked forward to seein you at the supreme  xxx


Thanks stacey, i think iam still in shock! It will be good to meet you at long last lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Jen - sounds like you and your furbabies had a great day!

Lou
X


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Jen
Congrats on such a brill day
best wishes Chris.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww it was lovely to meet you too Jen,your two babies are beautiful,and i am so pleased to have met Tricky before you retire him,he was lovely.
They both did you proud hun,Well Done.xxxx


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

well done what a great day!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations !!! well done :thumbsup:*


----------



## NikNak (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations. From your post before the show I guessed the pen number correctly when walking around; gorgeous cat your lilac tortie. Unfortunately I couldn't find anyone around that area to introduce myself.

Myself and my daughters enjoyed the afternoon, I learnt loads. We have bought a British Blue kitten, collect her early December, and my eldest daughter is now very keen at showing her.


----------

